# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR]Comment faire de longs commentaires dans le code

## liberio

Comment puis-je mettre rapidement en commentaire une partie de code, sans tre obliger de mettre des "//"  chaque ligne ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## L.nico

en syntaxe crystal    :     //
En syntaxe Basic      :      '


Pas moyen de faire a directement sur un Bloc en crystal 8.5 ou versions infrieures. Mais en 9 ou 10 je ne sais pas.

----------


## liberio

Ok, merci de me le confirmer.

----------


## L.nico

Encore une prcision :
Il est possible en *version 10* de mettre en commentaire un bloc.
Selection du Bloc + bonton Commentaire

----------


## liberio

Ca marche, j'y penserais le jour o je changerai de version.

----------

